# Mozart - KV 414 - Piano Concerto No. 12 with pictures of beatiful landscapes



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Piano: Murray Perahia 
Orchestra: English Chamber Orchestra
with pictures of beatiful landscapes


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted good, plenty of good performers but Perahia will do.


----------



## Anooj (Dec 5, 2021)

Voted good. In fact I listened to a piano quintet reduction of this work earlier today


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I also voted Good. It's a delightful piece (and one which, I've found, can often appeal to non-classical listeners when I've tried it on them) but comes in some way short of the magnificence of no.20 onwards.

Perahia's a good choice but (and this is very unlike me) I also quite like the Ashkenazy version. As a rule I'm not a fan of his Mozart, which I find too subjective in places, but IMO he does hit the spot in this piece.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I enjoy it, but in my humble opinion this is not one of Mozart's most memorable piano concertos. I voted "good". A 7.0 out of 10 to my taste.


----------

